# awesome hunts yesterday



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I got asked by another forum member if I would help him get his swan. I said heck yea I will take you out.We set it up for yesterday. So we meet up at 430 in the morning and made the long drive north.We got there and launched the boat and headed across the pond. we started setting up the decoys. Got the decoys set up.Started to pull the boat in to the weeds and all sudden we seen sparks and then smoke. Started throwing stuff out of the boat. Got it taken care of and then got the boat in the weeds. It was way slow for a morning hunt. We killed a couple ducks and had two nice swan come in and he missed.Then we shot a couple more ducks. Then around noon we had two swan come in to the decoys. He dumped his swan. It turned out to be the 2nd biggest swan check in i at bear river this year.So we had one more swan tag to fill. had a couple close calls but my buddy was being picky. So we was sitting there had two cans coming in one drake and one hen. my buddy shoots the hen and it was banded. it was his first banded duck.So we ended the day with 11 ducks and a swan. two first band and swan kill.

end of day 








battery cables 








his first swan 








his first band.








lunch 








breakfest


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

kill shot 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28-lB0PH ... e=youtu.be


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

sweet! liked the video too.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome Dustin! Nice of you to take him out and get that giant swan! Keep up the good work!!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

nice!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

thanks guys.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

That is one UGLY dude that got the swan!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

WOW, waterfowl post of the month!


----------



## BlackCloud (Oct 12, 2012)

Awesome hunt guys!! As far as I know gee ledouche still has this years record out at bear river for biggest swan


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Why didn't your buddy shoot the other swan??


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Atta boy Dustin!


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

shaun larsen said:


> Why didn't your buddy shoot the other swan??


He had promised to wait to shoot his when his significant other was present. He had a bunch to choose from but wasn't going to shoot if there wasn't a band or collar on the bird.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Great video! He flat out stoned that swan.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

izzydog said:


> shaun larsen said:
> 
> 
> > Why didn't your buddy shoot the other swan??
> ...


yep. he could have filled his tag easy if he really wanted to.


----------

